# Can Someone Cast Cambridge/Churchill Rollerball Blanks



## tgsponge1 (May 29, 2019)

I was just wondering if someone can cast Cambridge/Churchill size Rollerball Blanks, in Alumalite,  both the Cap end as well as the Body end. Let me know,

Thanks, Tim


----------



## mbroberg (May 29, 2019)

Did you want a color cast? Label Cast?  Embedded Object?


----------



## tgsponge1 (May 29, 2019)

color cast, with tubes in, if possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mbroberg (May 29, 2019)

I'm not your guy for a color cast,  Not yet anyway.  Sorry.


----------



## tgsponge1 (May 29, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> I'm not your guy for a color cast, Not yet anyway. Sorry.



Ok. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

